# Angeln in der Bretagne/ Frankreich



## Dxlfxn (5. März 2002)

Hilfe.....

Familie will in die Bretagne und Papa weiß nicht, wo er da
was mit seiner Angelrute anfangen kann!
Wer kann Tips geben? Brandung? Kutter? Wolfbarsch? ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. März 2002)

Moin!
Ich war letztes Jahr in der Normandie bei Granville. Ich habe alles versucht bis hoch zum Kanal und nicht einen nennenswerten Fisch fangen können. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das es ein paar Kilometer die Küste runter besser sein soll. Tut mir leid aber ich versuche noch mal ein paar links aufzutreiben.


----------



## Trollvater (8. März 2002)

*Angeln in Frankreich*



> _Original von Dolfin _
> Hilfe.....
> 
> Familie will in die Bretagne und Papa weiß nicht, wo er da
> ...



Hallo Sportsfreund!  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z 

Ich war vor ca. 5 Jahren zweimal in der Bretagne. Schau mal auf die Landkarte von Frankreich, so ca. 100 km unter Brest liegt der Golf von Morbihan. In diesem Gebiet gibt es auch schöne Badestrände für die Familie (5 oder 6 riesige Sandstrände bei Carnac). Mein Urlaubsort hieß Locmariaquer. Ich war zweimal dort, und ich kann von dort folgendes berichten: :z
Man kann mit einheimischen Fischern organisierte Touren von   der Ortschaft Locmariaquer machen. Es gibt direkt im Hafen einen Kiosk mit Bildern von diesen Fischtouren. Dort kann man auch Auskunft einholen. Ich persönlich nahm nur an der kleineren von den zwei Angebotenen Touren teil. Die Fangergebnisse waren aber sehr bescheiden. (nur kleine Fische „Franzosendorsche“) Die größere Tour Wrackfischen auf Conger habe ich nicht mitgemacht, denn die erste Tour war eigentlich das Geld nicht wert. 
Ich habe dann vor Ort Erkundigungen eingezogen, und bin zu folgenden Touren, an denen ich auch teilgenommen habe, gekommen. Diese kann ich also absolut empfehlen. 

1. Tour auf Hai: 
Im Hafen von Quiberon (kleiner Nebenhafen: Port Maria) finden organisierte Haifischtouren statt. Diese Fahrten sind sehr zu empfehlen. Dem Besitzer gehört eine Gaststätte im Hafenbereich. Ich glaube, er heißt Captain Carlo. Die Touren sind auch durch Plakate im nahen Hafenbereich ausgeschildert. Sie sind nicht ganz billig, aber die Boote sind gut ausgestattet. Man braucht eigentlich keine Geräte, es ist alles im Preis inklusive, - sogar Mittagessen. Fischabfälle für Duftspuren für die Haie werden von der Crew mitgenommen. Bevor es an den Hai geht, werden erst einmal Makrelen oder so gefangen. Darum unbedingt Systeme mitbringen. Sind genug Makrelen oder andere Köderfische an Bord, wird eine Blutspur gelegt, und das Boot wird irgendwann quer gestellt, und man lässt die beköderten Angeln in die Blutspur hineintreiben. Als Schwimmer werden verschiedenfarbige Luftballons verwendet. Dort gibt es eigentlich noch sehr viel Fische. Neben unserem Boot tauchte während der Tour ein großer Wal auf.

2.Tour auf Wolfsbarsch: 
Das andere Ende des Atolls hat den Hafen Port Navalo. In diesem Hafen musst du dich mal umschauen. Dort gibt es in der Verlängerung, geht man bis zum Ende der Hafenpier, kleine weiße Boote auf der rechten Seite. Bitte auf die Reklame bei den Booten achten. 
Hier werden Touren zum Wolfsbarschfischen angeboten. Die einheimischen Fischer nehmen auf ihren kleinen Booten max. 2 Sportsfischer mit. Ruten muss der Fischer selbst mitbringen, aber die lebenden Köderfische haben die Einheimischen in Behältern an Bord. 
Wir haben dort sehr gut gefangen. Wir haben während einer Ausfahrt zu zwei Fischern 5 große Wolfsbarsche gefangen, wobei der kleinste 4 kg hatte, und alle anderen weit über die 5 oder 6 kg hatten. Sehr zu empfehlen !! 
Eigentlich kann man im ganzen Golf von Morbihan vom Ufer aus gut fischen. 

Da der Golf von Morbihan wie ein Atoll gestaltet ist und nur einen sehr schmalen Zugang zum Meer hat, ergeben sich logischerweise zwei gegenüberliegende (kleinst-Hafen-Städte), wo man auf jeder Seite speziell angeln kann. 
Im Hafenbecken von Locmariaquer kann man Abens im Licht der Bogenlampen sehr gut auf die großen Räuber fischen die ins Hafenbecken gekommen sind um Kleinfische zu Jagen.Es wird sehr gut gefangen. Makrele,Meterhaie,Raubaale usw .Das 
schöne daran ist, man kann die Fische vom erhöhten Standort vorher gut sehen. Bei Locmariaquer gibt es den Point de Kerpentir. Das ist das eine Ende des Atolls. Dort kann man mit Fischfetzen, Muschelstücken oder schlanken blanken Blinkern auf Hornhechte fischen. Sehr gut !! 


                Gruß 
                     Trollvater 
                                    :z  :z  :z  :z


----------

